# Do you like the band Billy Talent? What age group are you in?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of their songs I hear on radio are really good. 

Just wondering if younger and older people like them, or??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well they've been mainstream for around 15 years, so take that into consideration.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

BLUF - When they get radio play, I crank it.

Great band who created a _very_ unique sound (their songs are instantly recognizable), and a really cool style of their own.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I think they are ok. Their first album is still their best, unfortunately.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I like them quite a lot. Their song "Afraid of Heights" helped me a lot during rough time when my dad passed away back home and I flew for the funeral about 2 years ago.
Couple of months after that at Cosmo Music, during their Fender special event, I met and talked with Ian D'Sa - their guitarist. 
He was extremely nice, polite and approachable. 
I told him how their music and song really helped me during tough (both emotional and physical) time and thanked him for their music and art.
He was visibly moved by my words and I was really happy that I was able to tell him how their art helped me a lot.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like some of their songs.

Nothing to Lose is a great track.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would love to meet Ian D'sa because he's one of the few guitarists I ever saw on TV who looks anything like me.

I recall an interview they had on Much Music (maybe an I&I?) where he said he writes in drop D because he's both rhythm and lead guitarist. That was the approach I would take to writing my heavy riffs afterwards.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I like them. I'm a little surprised at the poll results too. Maybe just people who like them are taking the time to vote. 
Oh wait, I see the poll is well constructed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I enjoyed them when they first hit the big time. My tastes have since changed away from that sound, but I don't turn off the radio when I hear them


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very popular with the younger set.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't like but respect.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Have 0 desire to listen to them. Would probably change the station if they came on. Good for them for doing their thing. But, it's never been for me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I dig them, but haven't heard the latest stuff. My son was a big fan before he discovered hip hop


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife is listening to a bunch of music on YouTube in our living room and although I know all of the songs I had to ask her who played a number of them. I just don't listen to who plays what unless it really strikes me. I may have heard of Billy Talent but I couldn't tell you one of their songs. That is more true of music from the 90's and up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just listened to about 7 seconds of fallen leaves. Nope, can't stand it. I hate music where singers are yelling, screaming or whatever you want to call that.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I just listened to about 7 seconds of fallen leaves. Nope, can't stand it. I hate music where singers are yelling, screaming or whatever you want to call that.


Rock and roll ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SG-Rocker said:


> Rock and roll ?


I guess some call it that. I like a lot of Rock and Roll but I like story songs and I need to hear the lyrics sung in a pleasant manner. I prefer stuff like, Queen, Led Zep, Beatles, BTO, The Guess Who, etc.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I guess some call it that. I like a lot of Rock and Roll but I like story songs and I need to hear the lyrics sung in a pleasant manner. I prefer stuff like, Queen, Led Zep, Beatles, BTO, The Guess Who, etc.


old timey rock n roll


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Great band who created a _very_ unique sound (their songs are instantly recognizable), and a really cool style of their own.


What? You gotta be kidding me. Emo-y pop punk with typical late 90s/early 00s vocal snarl. They're just the only ones who made it to mainstream radio and stayed there for more than 1 or 2 singles.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> What? You gotta be kidding me. Emo-y pop punk with typical late 90s/early 00s vocal snarl. They're just the only ones who made it to mainstream radio and stayed there for more than 1 or 2 singles.


Well they've sold more records and packed more gigs than I ever have.
They've received infinitely more radio play than I have.

Does the singer have a voice that cuts through a mix.... yup. 
Are they guitar based.... yup.
Do they have a unique guitar tone that makes them instantly recognizeable.... yup.

I consider them Canadian Green Day.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Well they've sold more records and packed more gigs than I ever have.
> They've received infinitely more radio play than I have.
> 
> Does the singer have a voice that cuts through a mix.... yup.
> ...


You're taking this personally when I meant no insult to the band (not a fan but might not even change the station if they come on the radio - I am a fan of some of their influences/predecessors) and you are not saying anything that actually reinforces your earlier statement. So the vox cut - so what, that is not unique. Neither is the guitar tone, never mind being guitar-based (fyi they're ripping off The Beatles on that one ;P). I'm not saying this to be mean-spirited or holier than thou, but it's a function of a mainstream band having some rather non-mainstream influences. These include a lot of contemporary local bands from the scene before they got big as well as bunch of 90s American bands. I mean we're musisians here - how do we not all get that? And this being true does not (should not) diminish them, like I think you're nearly alone on this - I don't think most of the rest of their fans would agree with that first statement of yours (because they also listen to those other bands).

The Green Day comparison is actually rather apt in this context (Billy Talent has much better guitar work though, but technical prowess is not everything), otherwise I find they have little in common other than their success at being the one big mainstream band in their respective countries that identifies as something in the punk spectrum and have snarly vocals. I would also like to point out that calling them unique and then calling them the Canadian Green Day would be mutually exclusive statements.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I just listened to about 7 seconds of fallen leaves. Nope, can't stand it. I hate music where singers are yelling, screaming or whatever you want to call that.


So no Zepplin or Sabbath or AC DC for you? I am a bit surprised; thought those'd be yer jam.

I have been fascinated by the evolution of the snarly voice; I have a love/hate relationship with it because it can be so good but also so over and misused at this point. I think I have pinpointed it starting with Slade (seriously, go listen - for a glam pop group Noddy Holder was really aggressive vocally). Considering how popular they were (esp over there, but later here too), they can be creditted with popularising that if not inventing it.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> You're taking this personally when I meant no insult to the band (not a fan but might not even change the station if they come on the radio - I am a fan of some of their influences/predecessors) and you are not saying anything that actually reinforces your earlier statement. So the vox cut - so what, that is not unique. Neither is the guitar tone, never mind being guitar-based (fyi they're ripping off The Beatles on that one ;P). I'm not saying this to be mean-spirited or holier than thou, but it's a function of a mainstream band having some rather non-mainstream influences. These include a lot of contemporary local bands from the scene before they got big as well as bunch of 90s American bands. I mean we're musisians here - how do we not all get that? And this being true does not (should not) diminish them, like I think you're nearly alone on this - I don't think most of the rest of their fans would agree with that first statement of yours (because they also listen to those other bands).
> 
> The Green Day comparison is actually rather apt in this context (Billy Talent has much better guitar work though, but technical prowess is not everything), otherwise I find they have little in common other than their success at being the one big mainstream band in their respective countries that identifies as something in the punk spectrum and have snarly vocals. I would also like to point out that calling them unique and then calling them the Canadian Green Day would be mutually exclusive statements.



I'm not personally offended, I was simply alluding to the fact that for a band that some choose to dismiss/frown upon, they have done rather well for themselves, so clearly they have relevance in the music scene.

As far as deconstructing my reasoning for liking the band:

- The vox cut - while not a unique concept, his voice _is _a big part of the band's sound.

- The guitar tone is loud and cutting, spankingly crisp and clean yet at the same time well beyond break up (clean / dirty double tracked)?

- They're too punky for me to draw a parallel with The Beatles, but any comparison to The Beatles is surely a compliment.

- By Canadian Green Day, I refer to the fact that like Green Day, they have managed to carve out a unique niche and sound (not to mention successes) in an otherwise sea of bands.

I guess they're like Nickelback - everyone apparently hates 'em but somehow they manage to move product and pack venues.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

**Just read your last post .... Noddy Holder was the business!!
Fun history fact, he was approached to replace Bonn Scott and he declined the gig.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought Sum 41 would be the Canadian Dookie.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> So no Zepplin or Sabbath or AC DC for you? I am a bit surprised; thought those'd be yer jam.
> 
> I have been fascinated by the evolution of the snarly voice; I have a love/hate relationship with it because it can be so good but also so over and misused at this point. I think I have pinpointed it starting with Slade (seriously, go listen - for a glam pop group Noddy Holder was really aggressive vocally). Considering how popular they were (esp over there, but later here too), they can be creditted with popularising that if not inventing it.


In my post above I mentioned Zeppelin but I did listen a Sabbath when I was younger but not any AC DC. I also listened to a lot folk and country along with Uriah Heep and many others when I was in college. I grew up on country and listen to classic country mostly these days.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Classic country is the only country.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I like to think I have a wide taste for music. _Metallica_ to the _Go-Go's_, _Liona Boyd_ to _Radiohead_, _Robert Johnson_ to _Depeche Mode_, but I absolutely HATE _Billy Talent_. I understand fully that "*hate*" is a strong word, however perfectly fitting for my monumental disdain for this oxymoron-ically named band!

(I'm also fully aware _oxymoron-ically_ is not a word, or proper collection of words)

The beautiful thing about music, I do not need to waste time on the things I do not like, so I can enjoy the things I do. If you like it, have at it! But you did ask....

For the record, I'm 4o-ish


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> What? You gotta be kidding me. Emo-y pop punk with typical late 90s/early 00s vocal snarl. They're just the only ones who made it to mainstream radio and stayed there for more than 1 or 2 singles.


I havent really heard anyone do what ian d'sa did on guitar on that firsr record. He used jazz chords and voicings that dont normally come up. Im no emo expert but they werent doing things the same as everyone else.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

They're one of those bands that I'll listen to when it comes on the radio. Not crazy about the vocals though. Kinda weak sauce IMO.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> I havent really heard anyone do what ian d'sa did on guitar on that firsr record. He used jazz chords and voicings that dont normally come up. Im no emo expert but they werent doing things the same as everyone else.


A guitarist going off the (post)punk script and using jazz chords is not that uncommon (I did praise Ian's guitar work vis a vis Green Day; respect ) and a guitarist with a 'style' does not make the band that unique. Sum of the parts not any thing in isolation. 

It's not a dis to say that they're not particularly groundbreaking, and it does not mean they suck to say they are not groundbreaking, but it is a dis to their colleagues and influences to say that they are. Groundbreaking shit doesn't usually make it to radio anymore.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never said groundbreaking though, I said different.

How common were jazz chords in punk rock in 2004 when they caught on?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> How common were jazz chords in punk rock in 2004 when they caught on?


There is tons, you would probably be quite surprised. 
This becomes more of a discussion of when 'punk' started to get mainstream airplay. That is something else.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jb welder said:


> There is tons, you would probably be quite surprised.
> This becomes more of a discussion of when 'punk' started to get mainstream airplay. That is something else.


How many *intentional* jazz chords in punk? Haha!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> How many *intentional* jazz chords in punk? Haha!


The Minutemen did it in the 80s. Nation of Ulysses messed about with it in the 90s.

I don't like the band all that much. Acutally, I just don't care for Ben's voice. I did love him in his previous job as the intern on Live in Toronto on CFNY in the mid-late 90s.

Ian is a badass guitar player and they're talented songwriters. If I had been just a little bit younger when that first record came out I bet I'd be a huge fan.


----------

